# Rep looking for more product lines



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

had one contact,still looking for more


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

I have been contacted by two. Still looking for more, Thanks for the pm's and I look forward to serving you, Dan.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

I like up and coming not so well known products, AKA the little guy.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

keep em coming


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

great responses keep them coming


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

looking great so far keep em coming


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Still adding more get with me as once I sign a certain product I will not sign a similar product, Thanks Dan.


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

*Let me tell you something about Mr. Brown!*

Dan is the guy that you want working for your intrests! ... even if you dont think you need anyone at this time.
We have been floored with the work that he has done on our behalf and I personally am always happy to see another email from him .... with yet another customer :darkbeer:

Dan doesnt talk about getting your products out there...He just does it!!

I cant think of one negitive and dont dare try and list all the positives...for fear I would seem to be over selling this man.

Bottom line is that Dan is the Man 

:wav:


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

You sound like the type of rep I'd like to see stop by my shop. Feel free to contact me via pm, as we are moving into a new 6000 square foot location over the next two weeks. Thanks,
Jim


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

P.M. sent to select, thanks for the interest. Kris, THANK YOU for the kind word and I can't wait for the 2010 Butternut Line as this is an amazing product,

Dan


----------



## Octabird (Feb 20, 2009)

PM sent, contact info forwarded.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

bring it up again


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

still taking on products. I want to tackle 2010 with a vengence. Thanks yo all the interest so far, Dan.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

up up and away


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

still getting more signed up, keep them coming and Thanks for the interest, Dan


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

I am still getting pm's and have answered all current ones. I am getting my 2010 line up ready to hit the stores so get with me soon and Thanks to all that have already contacted me. I look forward to working with many great not so well known AT manufactures, Dan.


----------



## AM OUTDOORS (Aug 6, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## AM OUTDOORS (Aug 6, 2007)

Just a note to those who may be interested in contacting Fireman Brown.

Dan has been very instrumental in pushing AM Outdoors ahead without hesitation. Applying a friends first attitude he has helped my show reach a whole new level without so much as even asking for a thank you.

Having said that, I would highly recommend him for representation of your product line for the state of Michigan. He is very knowledgeable and well liked also. You would be hard pressed to find someone who will work harder for the new and up and coming products.

Best of Luck!

Duran Martinez
Host - AM Outdoors
The Michigan Talk Network
www.amoutdoorsradio.com


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Duran, any body that wonders you have a great show and folks need to be one of your sponsors, Dan


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

I am still adding products. As of right now, I have lubricants, paper targets, deer lure, double vision blocker, bow hanger, scope lenses. Still needing bows, arrows,strings, stabilizers,sts, blinds ,optics, tree stands, clothing and whatever else. I have been contacted by folks with some of these products but have not gotten official yet, so get with me soon because once I have your product I won't take another like it. Thanks for all the responses, Dan


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

still looking to add more.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

As some have seen I have references in this industry and I have been around it 30 of my 36 years and have seen and dealt with just about everything in it. I shoot indoor spots as well as serve on the board at our local club and teach an after school program. Folks I will do everything I can to be a good rep for you, however I can not do it with out you. Please get with me so I can do what I do and you can feel safe knowing someone is selling your products who is fair and honest. May God Bless, Dan.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

still adding


----------



## Jarman (Apr 26, 2007)

*optiskinz.com*

Take a look at these and see what you think, my brother design these and we love them, he has them in a few of the Scheels in ND and they have done well.

Thanks
John


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

pm sent and looking forward to working with you, Dan. There is still room for more get with me.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

let's go back up


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

still lot's of pm's so keep em coming. I still have room, Dan


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

keep em up


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

pm answered


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

let's keep em up


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

still need more and have room, Dan


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

I have now added t shirts and dvd's still adding


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*pm sent*

lets talk


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

pm sent back


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

I have heard from alot of great companies. There is still some room, Thanks to all that have contacted me, Dan.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

up up and away


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

still time to get hooked up


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

pm me for a chance


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

up a few more times


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

only a short time left to get a rep with only the companies of certain and single products of one line in mind.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

up up up


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

I have had some pleasant surprises and heard from and am talking to some great companies. I will keep this up for a few more days as it appears as the new year is going well and big in Michigan. Thanks to everyone and Happy Holidays, Dan.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

only a few more days


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

To invest time and money into setting up a rep....only to have that rep leave for a competitor, is a risk not worth taking.

Dan has integrity!

We are very happy for Dan and his recent success in a field that lends itself to his interests.
And....We are happy to know that he wont be lured away from Butternut, while he works for other concerns outside of our market.

I got the call..... as soon as Dan had declined an offer from one of our competitors, who had noticed Dan's (amazing) store count for 2009.

Dan didn't try to use that offer as leverage.

He simply wanted me to know that it had been made and that he had declined.

To be honest...Dan was a bit miffed that our competitor had shown the gall to approach him while knowing of his involvement with Butternut Lures.

Dan is a loyal and hard working individual that represents the best of what a man has to offer.

Please feel free to contact myself (Krisken Robinson) or Tony Wallace (T.Wallace) with any questions that you may have pertaining to Dan.

Suffice it to say that we couldn't be happier or more supportive :darkbeer:


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks again for the help and friendship Kris.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

ttt for a couple more days as I am getting prepared for ATA


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

up up up


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Alright, I have been on the phone, email, and P.M.'s and am almost complete. I am still looking for a few products like tuning tools, ect. Please contact me if you are looking. I will be publishing a list of the great companies I will be representing in 2010 when the dust settles. Thanks to everyone for the contacts and support, Dan.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

This guy will do a Great job give Dan a call, looking forward to seeing you again, Tim


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Tim, I will be seeing you soon, Dan.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Still a little room but the door is closing soon. Dan


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

still at it


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## T.Wallace (Aug 30, 2009)

If you are looking for someone who is a hard worker you can't go wrong with Dan.

Dan will represent your company with the utmost integrity and will go the extra mile for you if need be.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words and friendship Tony.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Down towards the end. I would still like some binos, range finders and crossbows. Thanks, Dan.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

up we go again. I am still fianalizing so please feel free to contact me as I am still having some room. Dan


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

tttt= to tired to think


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

tttt


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

almost done for the season.


----------



## humblejc (Jun 18, 2008)

*Rep*

Dan it was a pleasure speaking with you the other day and I can't wait to get our strings in your hands.
Thanks Jason


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Jason, Thank you and I look forward to working with you in 2010, Dan.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

tttt


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Just about to shut her down, Merry Christmas to all, Dan.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Time to call it quits, Happy Holidays everyone. I will soon post a list of all the great folks I will be working with in 2010, Dan.


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

*"Whalens Hooker Releases"*

PM sent to Dan. Looking foward to his call!


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

Pm Dan, great guy with great products ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

Great guy to rep. your products give him a call!


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks, Tim


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Dan is top notch, if you have a great product and you want to get it out there, send him a PM, you will not be sorry:thumb:

Best of Luck,

Jeff Ervin
President, Elk Mountain Inc


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks, Jeff. Alright folks the only thing I really need now is arrows. I still have room for some things but I am pretty well set. Thanks to all of my companies wich with out them I would not be able to do the job I do. Thanks to all the AT world and customers because with out you we would not have jobs bringing you products, Thanks, Dan.


----------

